# تركيبة سانيتول (مطهر الارضيات برائحة الباين ) وتركيبة لمنظف عام



## البلاتين (10 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مرحبا اعزائي بملتقى المهندسين العرب الكرام ،،

بعد التحية والإحترام ..

نرجو شاكرين ممن لديه الفكرة عن تراكيب لمنتج السانيتول ( مطهر ومنظف ارضيات ) برائحة الباين أويل وكذلك تركيبة لمنظف عام ..

التراكيب المطلوبة هي تراكيب إقتصادية التكلفة وبجودة مقبولة نسبياً ..


بإنتظار مشاركاتكم 

ودمتم ،،


----------



## elwakidi (13 مايو 2010)

لو وصلت الى تركيبة برجاء المشاركة


----------



## MOHAMMEDWAGDY (15 مايو 2010)

هو سانيتول ده هو الديتول ولا لا


----------



## ابو محمد عياش (24 مايو 2010)

*السلام**عليكم اخواني*

*هناك عدة تركيبات للجل الاخضر المنظف العام*​ 
*خلطة رخيصة**وجيدة*​ 
*السلفونيك اسد 4 كغ تركيز 96** %*
* (صوديوم **هيدروكسيد) 500 غرام تركيز 99**%*
*ايزو بروبانول الكحول 4 كغ تركيز98** %*
*زيت**الصنوبر (بن اويل) 4 كغ*
*تكسابون 3 كغ تركيز 70** %*
*ماء مقطر حتى 50**كغ*​ 
*تذاب NaOH في 5 كغ من الماء*
*وتوضع السلفونيك ايضا ب5 كغ من الماء**وتحرك وتترك لتبرد*
*بعد ذلك نضيف NaOHالى السلفونيك وتخلط جيدا وهنا يجب ان**يضبط درجة الحموضة** ( ph)**الى 7 وهذه نقطة مهمة جدا*
*نذيب التكسابون في بقية الماء*
*وبعد ذلك نضيف السلفونيك المعدل الى التكسابون المذاب بالماء*
*ومن ثم نضيف**الكحول الايزو بروبيل ونبقى الخلاط شغال*
*ونضيف اللون الاخضر الى المزيج على**الدرجة التي نريدها هذه الخلطة تحتاج تقريبا 2 غرام صباغ*
*الان نبدا باضافة زيت**الصنوبر مع الانتباه الى زيادة سرعة الخلاط عند الاضافة اي الخلط العنيف وبالتالي**يتشكل الجيل*​ 
*هذه التركيبة منقولة و ان شاء الله سوف اجرها قريبا حين اجد البين اويل:19::19::19:*​


----------



## شاكراحمدعبيد (28 مايو 2010)

*أخي الكريم زياد....بعد التحية اليك التفاصيل التالية:
1. لا اعرف ما هي خلفيتك العلمية ولذلك سأحاول الحديث بكلام مفهوم عموما.
2-الفكرة ببساطة هي ان يتم تشتيت زيت الصنوبر الى جزيئات صغيرة محاطة بالمحلول المتكون من الماء وحامض السلفونيك LABS والصودا الكاوية وهذا بحد ذاته سيولد تركيبة هلامية أو جل.
3- حسب الامكانيات المتوفرة لديك يفترض ان يتم الخلط بواسطة خلاط مصنوع من الستانليس ستيل رقم 316 وان تكون سرعة الموتور المركب عليه 1300 لفة/دقيقة. فقط استمر بالتحريك وسوف تحصل على الناتج المطلوب.
4- خطوات التركيب كما يلي: اضافة الماء في الخلاط والتحريك، ثم اضافة السلفونيك بالتدريج واستمرار التحريك، ثم اضافة الصودا مع استمرار التحريك واعطاءه بعض الوقت ليبرد المزيج، ثم اضافة زيت الصنوبر واستمرار التحريك حتى يتكون الجل.
5- يستخدم احيانا مادة نونيل فينيل NP9 وظيفتها باختصار ان بها طرف عضوي (النونيل) وطرف متأين (الفينول) ما يعني أن الطرف الأول سيرتبط مع زيت الصنوبر بينما الطرف الثاني سيرتبط مع الماء بحيث يشكل هذا الجزيء جسرا يسمح بتشتيت الزيت داخل الماء. أؤكد لك هنا انه لا داعي لاستخدام هذه المادة في هذه التركيبة حيث يمكن الحصول تماما على المنتج المطلوب كما ذكرت آنفا.
6- ارجو مراسلتي على ******** mrmb2003 في حال رغبت بأي مساعدة مع ذكر البلد الذي تتواجد فيه حيث تختلف الأسماء التجارية احيان.*


----------

